
Show HN: High-performant low-level API for access to cursor in terminal (JS) - submitted
https://github.com/ghaiklor/terminal-canvas
======
submitted
Demo video streaming from YouTube in terminal:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KpDKTihgxY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KpDKTihgxY)

